# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Makarska?

## Aneta

Ima li tu neka Roda?

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Ja samo ljeti!  :Smile:

----------


## Aneta

Dobro i to  :Wink:

----------


## Irchi

> Ja samo ljeti!


I mi   :Grin:  .[/quote]

----------


## Sun

jel misliš na članice udruge ili na forumašice?

----------


## Aneta

Na svakoga tko osjeca se vezan za Rodu  :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

i ja ljeti  :Smile:

----------


## momze

ak se Brela racunaju pod Makarsku, onda smo i mi!   :Smile:  
doduse, samo u rano ljeto, ranu jesen i oko nove godine.
ne volimo horde ljudi....  :Grin:

----------


## Aneta

Momze, racunaju se  :Grin:   A proljece i jesen su najbolji za dolazak na more - bar imas mjesta na plazi

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mukica poludila  :Laughing:

----------


## rajvos

Kako sam tek sad vidjela ovaj post?Ja se prijavljujem 10 km od Makarske           .   (i ljeti i zimi)

----------


## petarpan

onda eto i mene...ljeti..već 30 godina,ponekad i zimi,proljeće, jesen...zavisi kak me familija hoće primit...  :Smile:

----------


## Aneta

Mozda jednom cemo se, nas sve, sresti na kavi ovdje na rivii...   :Grin:

----------


## Karin

I mi planiramo ovo ljeto početkom 7. mjeseca u Brela. Ak' će tko u to doba biti tamo, nek' se slobodno javi. Mi ćemo biti veselo deveteročlano društvance sa čak četvero djece, od toga troje mlađih od dvije godine. Dakle ako vam bude dosadno (i ako ne bude) javite se nama  :D . Dobra zabava zagarantirana   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra

Makarska! Zivim tu!

----------


## Aneta

Napokon! :D  I ja. Ajmo na kavu 8)

----------


## aleksandra

Aneta draga,nikako da se javim.Imam toliko problema u obitelji da sam jedva normalna.Muz mi je bolestan,neki dan je napravio trecu operaciju u mj. dana.Kada ovo sve prode nademo se na kavu.

----------


## rajvos

Mogu vam se i ja pridružiti,Baška Voda?  :Coffee:

----------


## Aneta

Aleksandra, jako mi je zao zbog Tvojih problema. Nadam se da ce ti muz brzo ozdraviti i sve ce biti u redu.
Rajvos, naravno. Kako cemo se naci?

----------


## Karin

Privremene ili stalne Makaranke & co, možete mi molim vas otkriti jel' početkom 7 mjeseca (prvih 10tak dana) već nepodnošljiva gužva u vašem kvartu (točnije u Brelima) ili se još da disat?

----------


## aleksandra

Karin ovdje je od 01.07-01.09 puno,ali nije nepodnosljivo.

----------


## Aneta

Meni je ovdje ljeti nepodnosljivo, posebno pocetkom kolovoza - puno Taljana. A i uopce ne volim bas ovdje ljeto... :/

----------


## Karin

Razmišljam da odemo ipak krajem 6 mjeseca. Sigurno je još manja gužva. Inače priroda mi se tamo čini prekrasna. S jedne strane more, s druge Biokovo, Cetina...Ludnica, jedva čekam da dođemo. Već planiram izlete u Omiš, Imotski, Modro i Crveno jezero. Cure, imate li još štogod za preporučiti? Mi vam osim mora, obožavamo i planine, pa sve dolazi u obzir. Pozdrav.

----------


## Aneta

Karin! Ovdje najvise turista je od polovice srpnja do polovice kolovoza - tada je prava ludnica. Kraj 6 trebao bi biti ok.
Sto se tice tvojih turistickih planova to Imotski nije ti bas u blizini... Naravno preporucujem Biokovo - pjeske ili autom. A u blizini Makarske je i selo Kotisina, gdje je botanicki vrt - nije bog zna sta, ali lijepo i tiho mjesto... A ako namjeravas otici u Omis onda mozda rafting na Cetini... - moze se i sa djecom jer nije to puno opasno, a provod je odlican.
Pozdrav

----------


## misho

> Makarska! Zivim tu!


Vrgorski korijeni. Odselila prije 6 godina. Pozdrav Makarskoj!

----------


## Aneta

I onda kako cemo na kavu na rivi? 8)

----------


## zrinka

ah kotisina   :Heart:

----------


## Aneta

slazem se - Kotisina je najljepsa, samo nema gdje tamo popiti kavu. Mozda jednog dana...

----------


## maraska

ja sam iz Makarske ali živim u Zg.

----------


## rajvos

> Aleksandra, jako mi je zao zbog Tvojih problema. Nadam se da ce ti muz brzo ozdraviti i sve ce biti u redu.
> Rajvos, naravno. Kako cemo se naci?


Oprosti Aneta ali zaista nisam imala vremena.Idući  tjedan mogu.Računaj da parnim datumima radim prijepodne a neparnim poslijepodne,pa kad ti odgovara?Bilo bi mi drago da nam se i Aleksandra pridruži ako može.

----------


## Aneta

Rajvos, meni je svejedno. Jedino ogranicenje je Lovre  :Razz:

----------


## malena beba

ja sam iz Brela!!!!! tek sam sad vidila post!! uvik sam se pitla ima li ko iz ovih krajeva!! ko je ovo iz Baske Vode??? molim brzi odgovor!! jako sam znatizeljna!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:

----------


## malena beba

sinoc sam se morala na brzinu iskljucit zbog malenog,
Karin kad dodjete u Brela obavezo se javi. Jos jedna stvar: moja ti je preporuka da radije dodjes krajem sestog mjeseca li jos bolje pocetkom devetog ako si u mogucnosti - tada je manja guzva. Pozdrav iz Brela!!
Ostale - zovite i mene na kavu   :Coffee:

----------


## rajvos

Ja sam iz B.Vode.Malena beba ako imaš volju za kavicu sa nama u Ma idući tjedan javi mi se,ako ti je problem prijevoz mogu i ja doči po tebe

----------


## aleksandra

Evo mene nakon duzeg vremena.Muz mi bio dosta bolestan,sada mu nalazi u redu,ali ipak mora od pon. na kemoterapije,preko ovog tj. ne bih nikako mogla se naci na kavu s vama jer ne znam kako ce sve ovo biti.Jedva cekam da vas upoznam,javite se kada budete mislile na kavicu,javim se i ja vama.

----------


## rajvos

Aleksandra nema problema,čim ti muž bude bolje javi nam se

----------


## malena beba

bok rajvos! makarska mozda neki drugi put. naime, moja beba je jos jako malena za takve izlete. mozemo zato u brelima ili baskoj vodi popit kavu kad bude lipo vrime mogu doci sa kolicima? u makarsku mozda na jesen. inace, sigurno se znamo, bar iz vidjenja, nije b.voda tako velika? i ja sam iz b.vode. posaljes mi pm ko si? 
aleksandra, nadam se da ti s muzem nije nista ozbiljno i da ce brzo ozdravit!

----------


## marilu

Ja dolazim krajem sestog tamo, pa se mozemo negdje i naci. Bas mi je drago da ima i nekog sa Makarske rivjere.

----------


## malena beba

ako dolazis u Brela obavezno se javi, ja sam na porodiljnom, imam vremena na pretek!!!

----------


## malena beba

rajvos di si? spavas? :?

----------


## rajvos

Malena beba ne spavam,umorna sam kao pas,danas sam bila na procesiji od Basta do BV pa opet natrag do Topića,sve me boli,(vidiš koja li kondicija),nego hočeš li dolaziti sutra u BV?Ako bude lijepo vrijeme mogli bi u Beloga popiti kavu poslijepodne

----------


## marilu

> Malena beba ne spavam,umorna sam kao pas,danas sam bila na procesiji od Basta do BV pa opet natrag do Topića,sve me boli,(vidiš koja li kondicija),nego hočeš li dolaziti sutra u BV?Ako bude lijepo vrijeme mogli bi u Beloga popiti kavu poslijepodne


Uvik sam se divila Baskovodjanima i njihovim procesijama. Lipa kondicija!!

----------


## malena beba

promasila sam!!  :Grin:   moze drugi put? utorak? 
sta je najgore, bila sam u petak u baskoj vodi!! mozda smo se srele?  :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

rajvos di si nestala?

----------


## rajvos

:Cekam:

----------


## malena beba

:?  :?  :?

----------


## malena beba

:?  kad ces imat vrimena za kavu?

----------


## malena beba

:?  :?  :? 
kad ces imat vremena za kavu? radis?

----------

